# Michael Jackson verschiedene Photoshoots x48



## Claudia (15 Sep. 2008)

Andre Rau Shoot



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Bonnie Schiffmann Shoot



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Harrison Funk Shoot



 




Matthew Rolston shoot



 




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




Todd Gray Shoot



 




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Tokko (15 Sep. 2008)

Bis auf den ersten Shoot finde ich alle Bilder Top.

Dickes :thx: claudia.


----------



## General (15 Sep. 2008)

Was für ein Wandel!

Danke für die Pics und die Mühe:thumbup:


----------



## armin (17 Sep. 2008)

Ein Zeitdokument. Danke


----------

